# Welche Distro mit Rolling Release



## Zappaesk (3. Mai 2018)

Nachdem ich mich die letzten 2,5 Jahre mit Ubuntu 14.04 und 16.04 vergnügt habe, stehe ich jetzt vor einer Entscheidung wie es mit meinem Rechner weiter geht. Die einfachaste Möglichkeit einfach bei Gelegenheit mal die neue LTS Verison 18.04 drauf zu spielen ist aus diversen Gründen eher nicht das was ich will. Probleme hatte ich in der Zeit praktisch keine, bin gut zurecht gekommen und will jetzt mal was anderes...

Mir ist der Sinn eher nach einer Distro nach dem Rolling Release Prinzip um immer aktuell zu sein und quasi am Puls der Zeit . D.h. Arch oder ein Arch Derivat. Vor Arch selbst schrecke ich eher zurück, ich bin kein Linux Insider, der in den Tiefen des OS alles selbst einstellen und konfigurieren will. Wenn mir da mal nach ist, dann probiere ich das in ner VM aus und schau wie das ist.

Zum Glück gibts ja auch Distros, die die Vorteile von Arch bieten und dennoch auch für normale Leute einen gewissen Komfort bieten. Aktuell habe ich Manjaro und Antergos in ner VM installiert und komme damit auch zurecht. Kann mich aber nicht so recht entscheiden. 

Was sind denn die Vor- und Nachteile der beiden Distros bzw macht es überhaupt nen Unterschied welche der beiden man wählt? Beide greifen ja auf die Arch Pakete zurück, da sollte es also vergleichbar sein. Gibt es Unterschiede bzgl. der Community bzw der Unterstützung?

Gibt es noch empfehlenswerte Alternativen?

Nächster Punkt wäre die Frage nach dem Desktop....


----------



## gregorowitsch (4. Mai 2018)

Nimm Antergos, ist simpel gesagt ein Arch-Installer, somit kriegst du ein voll funktionstaugliches Arch ohne Probleme in 20 Minuten installiert.
Und bei Fragen und Problemen hilft das umfangreiche Arch-Wiki weiter. Antergos | Your Linux. Always Fresh. Never Frozen.


----------



## Zappaesk (4. Mai 2018)

Ist Manjaro nicht auch im Prinzip ein Arch installer?


----------



## Körschgen (4. Mai 2018)

Manjaro hat ein eigenständiges Package System.

Soweit ich mich richtig erinnere, hat die community eigene stable/testing/unstable repositories.


Eine Arch Installation ist aber auch nicht viel komplizierter als bei anderen Distros.

"Kompliziert" wird es eher, wenn es darum geht zu entscheiden, was man alles braucht.

Da sollte man sich vorher einmal überlegen worauf man Lust hat (Desktop/Windowmanager etc).


----------



## VikingGe (4. Mai 2018)

> Eine Arch Installation ist aber auch nicht viel komplizierter als bei anderen Distros.


Naja, die OS-Installation ist schon etwas, was sich mit GUI einfach intuitiver lösen lässt als von Hand. Das sind größtenteils Dinge, die man nur 1x macht. Ich nutze selbst seit 8 Jahren Arch und habs auf drei Rechnern laufen, aber wenn ich das System jetzt in ner VM oder sowas aufsetzen müsste, würde ich wieder beim Installation Guide landen, dann garantiert vergessen, das Root-Passwort zu setzen, manuell mit chroot herumhantieren um irgendwie die Installation zu retten, und dann zum Einrichten meines Benutzer-Accounts wieder Manpages lesen, weil ich die dafür nötigen Werkzeuge im Alltag einfach nie brauche.

Und dann starre ich eine halbe Stunde lang auf eine Konsole und warte darauf, dass pacman die KDE-Pakete herunterlädt.

Sicher, macht man 1x und dann nie wieder. Aber das _muss_ man sich nicht unbedingt antun, wenn man nicht will. Insofern würde ich einfach gregorowitsch zustimmen, nimm Antergos und fertig. Auch wenn es natürlich nicht schadet, sich mit den Kommandozeilen-Werkzeugen auszukennen, wenn man sie wirklich mal braucht.


----------



## Zappaesk (4. Mai 2018)

Also doch Antergos...

Wenn ich mich jetzt noch zu ner Desktopvariante durchringen könnte. Aktuell hab ich mal pinnin in der vm. Sieht net aus, mussmal die Varianten am WE ansehen.


----------



## xNeo92x (4. Mai 2018)

Ich kann noch Solus OS empfehlen. Es ist sehr schnell, schick und einfach zu bedienen.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (10. Mai 2018)

Antergos & Solus - schau auch ich mir mal im VMware Player an - Danke für die Tipps.


----------



## Zappaesk (10. Mai 2018)

Ich habe Antergos jetzt seit einiger Zeit in der VM am Laufen (den Eintrag hier mach ich z.B. damit). Gefällt mir ganz gut.
Habe diverse Desktops ausprobiert und mir gefällt Deepin sehr. Budgie ist auch nicht schlampig, aber ich glaub ich mach demnächst meine Kiste platt und dann kommt Antergos mit Deepin drauf.


----------



## ubuntu1967 (29. Dezember 2018)

Nimm Swagarch bekommst du hier >>> 
https://swagarch.gitlab.i
Der Grapfhische-Installer von Swagarch ist besonders einfach und fast Narrensicher.


----------



## newdeal (31. Dezember 2018)

*io - ein o fehlt*

SwagArch GNU/Linux | A simple and beautiful Everyday Arch Desktop


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (1. Januar 2019)

Distro mit Rolling Release Arch Linux.
Möchtest Du es einfach wie möglich haben Solus OS.


----------



## th_fn_styles (2. Januar 2019)

Ich bin seit einiger Zeit sehr zufrieden mit Manjaro auf einem Gigabyte P35w v2. Mir war das Gefriemel mit einem plain Arch irgendwann zuviel.


----------

